# Diane's Decoy Bags



## ErieAngler

This is a friendly warning to all my bretheren out there. 

First of all, she makes one heck of a product, very good craftmanship.

But be warned, her 12 slot lesser bags DO NOT fit GHG lessers - specially the FFD. I bought one a few weeks back and could only fit 9 decoys in it and rubbed some of the flocking off of my new birds. Nor could I zip the bag close - which I paid extra to add the zipper lid.

I contacted and her first response what that she had been told that the GHG lessers were a little bigger than the other brands and that "it might be good for her to advertise this on her website." I'm not sure what other brands are out there, but I can assure you if she cuts all these bags the same, you will have the same problem with GHG FFDs. 

I will promote her work, but DO NOT buy this bag if youre running GHG lessers. I've asked for a refund and for her to provide return shipping and credit my original shipping that applied to the purchase of the ~ $70bag and have yet to receive a response. IMO this is false/misleading advertising, specially when she clearly knew it. I also spoke with her a couple times prior to filling the order, she could have mentioned this at either opportunity.

When I hear back I will update.


----------



## quackpot

An honest business person would state they wouldn't fit in there ad. And if someone called and stated something wouldn't fit and they knew it they should take care of it instantly. That makes good since, honesty is the best policy. Just my thoughts


----------



## ErieAngler

montagc said:


> Sounds like a case of caveat emptor. Why wouldn't you have verified that your lessers would fit before buying the bag if a $70 purchase is that big of a deal?


I guess its just me being dumb fat and lazy!  

I mean what was I thinking buying a bag advertised for lessers??? How many other companies make lesser decoys? GHG has to be one of the top mfgs. It never occured to me that it would be cut for one brand of lessers but not others. And if so, it should be clearly advertised to the consumer. 

And thanks Bobby, honest advertising is the best policy in my mind as well and she should be making it right. 

And for all of you reading this that, like me, thought what the $)@#&$#@& is "caveat emptor" I'll help you out.

(Latin for 'Let the buyer beware'). It is a traditional rule that a purchaser is required to ask questions about important matters if necessary  the seller is not usually expected to volunteer information which may put the buyer off.

In my terms (simple man) caveat emptor means "shady way to sell more product than you would otherwise, without recourse."

Montagc - I'll sell you a lesser bag!


----------



## sliprig

I have some of Dianes first bags, holding up great. I verified my Restles would fit before ordering. I hear people complain about shipping time etc.. From what I hear its a small operation, order pile in all at once. I have ordered a couple times and have never had a problem. With the way decoy manufactures are making changing every year (More for the consumers than the waterfowl) I would not assume anything.

Slip


----------



## ErieAngler

It is a small operation, even more the reason to keep your customers happy. I agree if a mfg changed up a decoy and it doesnt fit, then thats really your risk. But what erked me is that she stated that she clearly knew these wouldnt fit GHGs. They are a huge company, not some mom and pop decoy shop. If I were running a business and made aware of that issue I would change the dimensions accordingly or clearly state to my customers that GHGs would not fit these dimensions and point you to another option. Thats just my .02. 

She finally responded after 5 emails over the last week that her policy was her policy and that was that. Honestly, I can respect that, but I was trully hoping she would have made it right. She lost out on any more business from me there, I'll carry my decoys into the field in garbage bags before I buy another bag from her. And I'll be posting this issue on a few other sites as well. If I were a betting man I would believe in the end she lost out on many more $'s than the $15 or so it would have cost her to provide a little better and more personal customer service. 

She does make a quality product but her order fulfillment time is something to be desired (order way out in advance - and you will get some lip from her if you followup on an expected delievery date) and thanks to Montagc - you MUST excercise "caveat emptor" - meaning you better call and clearly ask if the decoys you want to use her bags for will fit before you spend the $ and have them delivered.


----------



## ringmuskie9

Sounds like some BS to me. I would agree with you Andrew I would be pretty upset as well.

BTW.. I saw rogers is starting to make bags for half the price of everyone else is. I believe they are around $25 bucks a bag. Thats a good deal


----------



## goose commander

sorry to hear you got taken advantage of andrew! its a shame we live in a time where the desire to creat a bigger pile, takes presidence over and honest deal. when the product is know to have such limitation shame on this company. when more people spread the word of such dishonest dealings, less consumers purchase their products and these bussiness will slowly fade away. I may not completely understand caveat emptor but i do know that, i am (we are) my brothers keeper.


----------



## ErieAngler

For some reason little things like this really P me off. Now I have to find something to ship it in, go to the post office, pay for the shipping and wait for her to send me back a check, which given her customer service so far, Im sure she will drag that on and to be honest I really dont trust her that I will even recieve it.


----------



## ErieAngler

Like Ringalingading said, buy your bags from Rogers!


----------

